# 1322 xsra for trade



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Excellent condition
Looking for used 13’-13’6’ with sweet spot of 5/6oz
Trade only for now


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closing this evening


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed


----------

